# Drool mode.. get up on it *S15 R



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

I know this car isn't anything new to most people, but hey, its still nice to get a refresher and be reminded as to what real eye candy is supposed to look like

http://www.importspeed-south.com/signalauto-s15.htm


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Well here is something a little newer. C-Reds S15 is comparable to the signal one - slightly less spent.

http://www.c-red.com.au/gallery/fideen/index.shtml

Here is a pic


----------



## '85 fairlady (May 1, 2004)

blue looks better.


----------



## 7875 (Apr 3, 2003)

Can't do much criticizing here, that's a fine automobile.


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

aye.. I <3 the s15. Looks nice in blue. I don't like the interior on that thing at all though. I'm a minimalist though when it comes to interiors.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

what? full cage, JDM pillar mount, recaros, harnesses, "rice queen" console, nardi deep dish steering wheel, toggle switches... whats not to like??


----------



## Drift Machine (Aug 22, 2004)

Yeah hard to knock on a 2.2 liter SR  :cheers:


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Joel said:


> what? full cage, JDM pillar mount, recaros, harnesses, "rice queen" console, nardi deep dish steering wheel, toggle switches... whats not to like??


the blue center console/dash looks stupid IMO. doesn't flow. Not a big fan of the toggle switches either. I would rather see the switches naked without the cover over the top of them.


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Everything has just gone full circle......Its true that a S15 Silvia is a (modern) copy of a Classic Alfa Romeo 105 GTV.......hell even the interior looks the same!!!!!! I mean the 3 vents in the middle and the steering wheel.....


----------



## HybridAndy (Jul 26, 2004)

Eh, at least they get a cup holder, damn Nissan.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

big turbo big turbo!!!! :waving:


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its a modified GT40
And Nizmodore, that steering wheel is a Nardi deep dish - classic Jap race!


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

yeah, I think if they took out all that blue interior material and blended it all, itd look a lot more tasteful. I like that steering wheel, but Id maybe prefer a chrome steering wheel center section to kinda offset the all black and charcoal. Add maybe a little more chrome in small parts to not make it seem so cheap and old Saturn-ish


----------



## rhynorock (Aug 7, 2004)

where can I get one of those steering wheels?


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> Its a modified GT40
> And Nizmodore, that steering wheel is a Nardi deep dish - classic Jap race!


1950's upward Alfa Romeo's had Wheels like that  trust me......Spiders, 105's (GTA, GTV etc), 2600's, Supers.....Want me to keep going? :topic: lol Still, the Japs go stupid over these things (do you blame em? No I don't  ), I mean over there they didn't stop makeing Morris Mini's (Old style, not the new style) untill 1997 By Rover Japan. 

They go crazy over stuff that that we find boreing....still....I guess you want what you can't have eh? They had some of the D1 guys come to Australia, they spent more time asking about Domestic Australian (Commodores/Falcons) cars then imports......The Jap import mag editor that was with them spent most of his time turning them away from our cars....lol  

Still back on topic, What IS the next small light, RWD, 4-6cylinder, N-S engine mounted car? Nothing I can see atm


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> Still back on topic, What IS the next small light, RWD, 4-6cylinder, N-S engine mounted car? Nothing I can see atm


There isn't one... the only RWD fun to have car seems to be the manaro/gto. 











but it isn't small, it isn't light, and it doesn't have 4-6 cylinders.. but it does have a nice fun factor for mid entry level price of $32,000 USD. Meh.. I guess thats why the S13 is so popular anymore. Cheap, light, and has a wide range of bolt in engines.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

lotus elise. starting at 39,999. rx-8, 350z, miata(kinda *****, but the mazdaspeed is good). 325/330 ci(a little bigger)


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> There isn't one... the only RWD fun to have car seems to be the manaro/gto.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ooooooooo Don't post pics like that here Opium, Joel will get upset.....I was talking smaller than that....There is nothing cheap or light about a Monaro....

More than half of Australian built cars a RWD, our major car builders never went FWD (thank God), the Australian arms of Toyota and Mitsubitishi are FWD tho, While Holden (GM) and Ford are all RWD, and now they are going North south mounted 4WD with the rear wheels being driven most of the time unless slip is detected (yay! aka Skyline GTR)....

No I think Nissan has missed the boat with its latest round of cars.....(well the New Skyline is O.K) Instead of building the N16 Pulsar, (I got to drive what you would call a Sentra last week.....man it sucked.....) why no S car  

The Silvia platform I agree is awesome, hell if Iwasn't into my VL and small lightweight race cars I'd probably have one.....


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

mr2


----------



## captain_shrapnel (Sep 10, 2004)

OPIUM said:


> the blue center console/dash looks stupid IMO. doesn't flow. Not a big fan of the toggle switches either. I would rather see the switches naked without the cover over the top of them.


And I gotta say, that hand brake looks lost amidst a cabin full of aftermarket. SOmething about that interior screams cheap to me, although I'm sure it took alot of funding to get that way. What can I say, money doesn't buy taste.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

the air vents look a little pontiac-ish


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Its pretty much a stock s15 interior except for the the genuine recaros... yeah cheap...


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

As soon as you paint part of your interior (eg change it from its factory colour), it goes downhill....


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

what about poo brown s13 interior?


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

well i painted my interior, albeit i did it professionally...doesnt look too bad to me, but the paint was just for car show purposes, imma take it all offf and respray it factory black(or maybe flat black...).


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

Joel said:


> what about poo brown s13 interior?


lol, no the plastic (Grey) is fine, the fabric can go.....Fabric changes don't look that bad, its just when they start painting stuff.....


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Nizmodore said:


> lol, no the plastic (Grey) is fine, the fabric can go.....Fabric changes don't look that bad, its just when they start painting stuff.....


 exactly... not my cup of tea either. :thumbdwn:


----------



## Nizmodore (May 9, 2003)

OPIUM said:


> exactly... not my cup of tea either. :thumbdwn:


Thank god, somebody agree's......

Still, there is fabric, and theres fabric.....some look better than others......


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

i prefer suade/tweed/polyester combos...they compliment echaother in a tastefull blend...


----------

